# On hold for moderator--how long?



## stephenh (Jul 28, 2010)

I posted a modification with pictures that I had done to mount a Smoke Daddy "Big Kahuna" smoke generator using the chip loader of my MES 30" electric smokehouse.  When I submitted it, I got a message that the message would be held until a moderator released it.  That was a couple of days ago.

How long does it usually take before  a moderator is able to review and release messages?

In this case, I can't even view it myself, although I am the originator.  It gives me a message that it can't find it (#97076).  Please let me know the status, or if it went into the bit-bucket and will require me to post it again.

Respectfully,

StephenH


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm cheking on it let me see what I can find


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 28, 2010)

Not sure exactly what happened but I found it and it should now show up. Heres a link to it

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/97076/my-mes-big-kahuna-modification


----------



## stephenh (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you.  It worked.  I appreciate it.  Now I can send the information to my friend so he can see what I did.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 28, 2010)

Not sure what happened it looks like it was approved shortly after you posted it but didn't show up


----------



## new2smokn (Sep 17, 2010)

I too have posted w/pics.  regarding reverse flow with a chargriller, yesterday.  how long does the moderator hold on to postings?


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 17, 2010)

new2smokn said:


> I too have posted w/pics.  regarding reverse flow with a chargriller, yesterday.  how long does the moderator hold on to postings?


I'm showing both threads were approved. My time you posted them around 1:30 a.m. so there may not have been a mod or admin around at that time to approve them right away


----------



## chefrob (Sep 18, 2010)

i was not aware of holding pics until approved......when did this start?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 18, 2010)

Rob its for new members or members with only a few post. Its auto done by the software but we go in and check multiple times a day.


----------



## chefrob (Sep 18, 2010)

i did not know that...........and here i just thought i was special.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 18, 2010)

> and here i just thought i was special.


 You are , Rob.


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 18, 2010)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> You are , Rob.


Ha Ha thats funny stuff right there.


----------



## chefrob (Sep 19, 2010)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> You are , Rob.


i already know that...........my special teachers always told me that!


----------



## princess (Sep 21, 2010)

A very special kind of special, even!! ;)


chefrob said:


> i already know that...........my special teachers always told me that!


----------

